# New planted tank set up. Some input appreciated



## cavamaroz28 (Aug 28, 2014)

Im very new to this planted stuff and im very excited about it and want to do it right. I have the tank set up now and running with some plants (no co2, no ferts, regular gravel substrate). And the plants have bin growing ok-ish. I want to go the next step. Im taking it down in mid october and redoing it. 

ok so its a 75 gallon w/overflow sump thingy. 

Substrate is eco complete and will have root tabs

Filtration i have 2 piggy back filters. (One rated for 75 gallon, other for 30 gallon) and 2 filter mats in the sump with bio balls. Im running a canister with no filters in it from the sump to a 9watt turbo twist uv sterilizer then to the main tank. 

Lighting i have a marineland led for plants and a current satelite plus led (its fancy). I also have bunch of led lights for coral from my salt water atempt... never again...

Co2 i have a 10lb tank and regulater.... thats it...


so thats where im at right now. Im looking for input on things i dont have. Or things i do have and shouldnt use or what ever. iv done searches and know things i need but dont know whats right for this size tank. Like for examble to put co2 in the tank i know i need one those things that make the small bubbles. But all i find are ones for nano thanks. Could i go inline diffuser. Ect. Ect. Again im very new to this and i greatly appreciate any info and help, thanks!


----------



## cavamaroz28 (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## marty93aus (Aug 1, 2014)

Nice tank 
I have the same light, I haven't set it up yet but I was wondering how your plants were going with this light?


----------



## cavamaroz28 (Aug 28, 2014)

marty93aus said:


> Nice tank
> I have the same light, I haven't set it up yet but I was wondering how your plants were going with this light?


the plants are doing alright. They arent demanding of co2 so there easy and grow well with this light. Im not sure what plants they are other than the swords. At one point i was adding liquid co2 once a day and liquid ferts Once a week... those plants took over my tank big time. So id say the light is great. Im planning on getting another one when i redo the tank. the coverage isnt 100% imo.


----------



## marty93aus (Aug 1, 2014)

Thats good to hear, do you have any idea what kind of plants your going with when you redo it? Im also thinking I'm going to need another light, the tank isn't set up completely, but i thought the same thing when you said coverage isn't 100% 

Ill find out soon enough anyway. thanks mate


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Great start the tanks like good. 

Do a little research into diy cerges reactors and or diy rex Gregg reactors. You can use those inline.


----------



## cavamaroz28 (Aug 28, 2014)

BruceF said:


> Great start the tanks like good.
> 
> Do a little research into diy cerges reactors and or diy rex Gregg reactors. You can use those inline.


I was looking into them and already planned out everything. As for lighting im not sure if i have the proper amount to grow carpets of hair grass or baby tears. I was thinking of making my own led light and just curious if the plants need rbg lights. Or could i just use white leds.


----------



## cichlid guy (Sep 30, 2014)

This may sound a little stupid, but how do you make a post or thread. I'm not very technology savvy :\


----------



## marty93aus (Aug 1, 2014)

1: Exit this thread back into "new to planted aquariums"
2: Look for the "new thread" in the blue box with white writing, it should be at the top left of the screen


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I don't know about the lights but they look pretty strong. Hair grass is pretty easy. What do you mean by baby tears? HC?


----------



## cavamaroz28 (Aug 28, 2014)

Yes i mean HC sorry lol I have a little book with a bunch of plants in it and the call it dwarf baby tears


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I read about so many problems with that plant that I wonder sometimes why anyone bothers with it. Maybe that is just my prejudice.


----------



## cavamaroz28 (Aug 28, 2014)

The only reason i want it is the big piece of driftwood i have to the right of my tank... its like a tree trunk. Its hard to see but the top is is like a dish kinda shape with jagged edges surrounding. I want to grow the HC in there. Just that one area.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

That sounds great. I like that idea much more than moss.


----------



## cavamaroz28 (Aug 28, 2014)

Yea im trying to think of things i havnt seen already. My whole plan is to cut the leg a few inches to drop it down a bit and stuff Seiryu stone under it to make it look like an old tree trunk that grew over a big rock. In the middle of the trunk there a hole that i wana grow some kind of bushy midground plant out of. Then a little bit of moss going up the side of the trunk. And lastly a HC cap at the top. Thats all i got planned so far. I hope it comes out good lol


----------

